# Next Generation Audi Q7 CGI Very Consistent with Audi Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Autobild published a huge collection of SUV and crossover CGIs with a story today about the growing lower end of the segment. There was little mention of the Q7 in the story, but the images included several of Audis and this shot of the biggest in the Q range. 
As CGIs go, we have to hand it to the Autobild artist labeled as futurecarProject. The magazine's designer took extra care to integrate Audi's current and known future design. the evolved grille is combined with a very interesting take on the floating grille design seen on the TTS. It's quite handsome.
As for the next-gen Q7, we can tell you what we know. First of all, the Q7 will migrate from the current underpinnings to Audi's modular longitudinal architecture (MLB), as will its VW Touareg and Porsche Cayenne cousins. The move will offer much more flexibility in design thanks to cost savings through use of shared components with other MLB offerings that will eventually range from the A4 on up to the A8. 
As for engines, we expect a brawnier next-generation 3.0 TDI, and a new base engine using the 3.0T FSI will debut in the facelifted version of the current car before that lifecycle is over. 
Read more (in German) on the Audi Q1 and Q3 and see more CGIs of the smaller audi crossovers at Autobild after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Next Generation Audi Q7 CGI Very Consistent with Audi Design ([email protected])*

I never saw this, really nice. I have confidence the next Q7 will be a very good looking car. Audi has had a progressively good track record for designing some of the best looking cars in the industry. 
O, and if the next Q7 is to share underpinnings with it's Porsche and Vee Dub brethren shouldn't it also shrink in size along with the other two? 



_Modified by PUMA4kicks at 7:04 PM 8/9/2009_


----------

